# Norway Maple & btu scale



## Diabel (Sep 30, 2009)

I am trying to find Norway Maple on some of the btu scales with no luck. Any idea where does that puppy fit?
Thanks


----------



## gzecc (Sep 30, 2009)

Between Elm and ash, near black walnut.


----------



## Diabel (Sep 30, 2009)

So it is higher in btu from silver maple!


----------



## gzecc (Sep 30, 2009)

I would say no. Silver maple is premium wood. Norway in mid level hardwood.


----------



## smokinj (Sep 30, 2009)

gzecc said:
			
		

> I would say no. Silver maple is premium wood. Norway in mid level hardwood.


silver is a softwood not hardwood silver comes in at 20mbtu a cord i think norway is 24 norway is a hardwood


----------



## gzecc (Sep 30, 2009)

My mistake, I was thinking sugar maple. Sorry!


----------



## smokinj (Sep 30, 2009)

gzecc said:
			
		

> My mistake, I was thinking sugar maple. Sorry!



no problem i have about 10 cords of silver Iam sick of it lol


----------



## gzecc (Sep 30, 2009)

Only maple I have ever burned is norway. I have some cut sugar for this season but haven't used it yet.


----------



## 3fordasho (Sep 30, 2009)

smokinjay said:
			
		

> gzecc said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yep, after seasoning that silver maple sometimes feels like balsa, sugar maple like rock.


----------



## smokinj (Sep 30, 2009)

3fordasho said:
			
		

> smokinjay said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



if it had any weak spots in it termites or carpenter ants! the solid parts stay good soild wood.


----------



## 3fordasho (Sep 30, 2009)

smokinjay said:
			
		

> 3fordasho said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




And if it's on the ground it's half rotted.  Silver that is.  Of course I'd rather have it than box elder or cottonwood.
Box elder is one poor excuse for a tree,  around here they can barely support their own weight, full of ants and the core always rotted out.  Makes good chimneys for the firepit.


----------



## Diabel (Oct 1, 2009)

I swear I saw a btu chart that had Norway maple on it....It was in this forum for sure, I have done several searches & cane up with nada


----------



## CowboyAndy (Oct 1, 2009)

smokinjay said:
			
		

> gzecc said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



technically speaking, it is a hardwood. anything with leaves is a hardwood, anything with needles/cones is a softwood.


----------



## blades (Oct 1, 2009)

Cowboy andy---- so In your statement " anything with leaves is a hardwood....." you then classify willow and poplar ect as hard woods?  Not in my book.


----------



## CowboyAndy (Oct 1, 2009)

blades said:
			
		

> Cowboy andy---- so In your statement " anything with leaves is a hardwood....." you then classify willow and poplar ect as hard woods?  Not in my book.



yes, technically they are hardwoods. but there are some "hardwoods" that are less dense than alot of softwoods.


----------



## Diabel (Oct 1, 2009)

I have never burnt Douglas Fir but what I read here it is decent firewood, I have a feeling it is much better firewood than Manitoba Maple (Box Elder)


----------



## gzecc (Oct 1, 2009)

Blades, I attached the definition of hardwoods.
hardwood 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Noun
1. the wood of broad-leaved dicotyledonous trees (as distinguished from the wood of conifers)
(hypernym) wood


----------



## 3fordasho (Oct 1, 2009)

blades said:
			
		

> Cowboy andy---- so In your statement " anything with leaves is a hardwood....." you then classify willow and poplar ect as hard woods?  Not in my book.




I love it when wood sellers advertise "mixed hardwoods".... could be a mix of cottonwood, box elder, willow, etc.   technically all hardwoods,  but crappy firewood.


----------

